# Does anyone knows if i can install freebsd and if freebsd can be usable 100% on my Raspberry Pi Zero W i just ordered ?



## christhegeek (Oct 28, 2019)

Does anyone know if I can install FreeBSD and if FreeBSD can be usable 100% on my Raspberry Pi Zero W I just ordered?
Can it detect wifi? Can it have sound? Or use the GPIO?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2019)

arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

